# Equpment for new cub



## Rexster32 (Jan 12, 2012)

I send this message to Beastmaster but thought I would shoot it out to others to get more opinions. 

My son, who is 7, started archery for the first time in January. We have since moved up a couple of bows and he has won 4 outdoor 3D competitions and one indoor 3D league against kids much older. We have been looking into the NFAA and all that it has to offer and are currently practicing some indoor target (5-spot). In the first week practicing with just an ordinary stabilizer, he is averaging in the 280's with 14-18 X's. 

My first question has to do with stabilizers. Right now we have a simple 8in Octane and are trying out a borrowed Bernies control freak backbar set up. His draw weight is 29# and 20" length. What weight of stabilizer would be good, and what length to go with a backbar setup like this? He is shooting a Mission Menace, which we plan to use for indoor, and add a Ruckus for outdoor competition. His sight is a Trohpy Ridge adjustable single pin. In order to save money while trying out different setups, I was going to put a Cartel stab on his bow, but I do not want to add too much weight with the control freak on there.

Which brings me to another question: should we put the adjustable single pin sight on his outdoor setup and move to a single fixed for indoors? Do kids his age typically shoot with scopes yet?

If I should just leave well enough alone for now and not take things too far (his mother's fear), don't be afraid to let me hear it. However, this little guy shows an amazing predilection for the sport. He won his last 3D shoot and shot half the course from the adult stakes never hitting less than an 8 out to 35 yards, and this after only doing it for 7 months. I do not want to burn him out, but he loves to shoot and I want to give him opportunities to be as successful as possible if he wants to compete. 

I was also toying with the idea of a Carter mini-evo release as he now shoots a scott caliper release and I thought the Carter may help him progress to shooting back tension. Thoughts?

Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The kid obviously has some talent for the sport.

The hard part for you will be keeping it fun and interesting. 

For the stabilizers and release, find out what he wants. The stabilizer or release he shoots won't affect his future to the degree that something like his grades will, so let him decide. If he's anything like my sons at that age, he'll love it if you have an "adult" conversation with him and listen to his opinions. Let him make mistakes with his equipment without critism. 

I'd lean more to keeping it simple, but again, listen to him. He shoots good enough that I'd take his opinions on archery over a lot of adults. 

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Rexster32 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks aread. I have been working up to sitting him down for that very conversation. He is all for a longer stabilizer, so i will spring for that for him to try out. He has shown some frustration with his release (shots that wont release), so maybe I will let him try out something different (although I am not sure what considering his size). And a fixed single pin for indoors seems like an easy switch but those sights cost more than his bow! It's a good thing he has younger siblings to pass these trial and error parts to.

But the part you said about keeping it fun and interesting seems the most relevant. He is very smart, very competitive and hates losing so I have been trying to keep things light and non-judgemental. The kid wants to read my book by Bernie P.! Today I had to tell him to take the day off.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i would reccomend the diamond razors edge 18-29'' dl 30-60 dw. i have the razors edge set at 46dw and 23'' with a limb saver stablizer and beamn ics hunter 500 and ive won 9 trophey shoots and 1 i got third and i won the stae championsips 2x i also have 2 gold meadls and a bronze.hey your son is doing great im 10 and he would prablably beat me


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i thought you were asking for a bow sorry


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

VERY NICE WORK ON YOUR SONS SHOOTING, LOOKS TO ME LIKE YOUR GOING ABOUT THIS THE RIGHT WAY, YOU SEE HIS WEAKNESS...[THE RELEASE] BUILD UP THE GOOD POINTS, ADDRESS THE WEAKNESS.SLOWLY.........BUILD UP THE EGO.. KEEP HIM SHOOTING, AND ALLEN COMMENT IS RIGHT KEEP IT FUN.......AND INTERESTING......COACH MIKE FARMER


----------

